# PAYE online - annoying !



## Midsummer (18 Jan 2008)

Just a quick moan really !  I just tried to log onto the revenue.ie to claim the med1 expenses online (as the revenue are trying to encourage people to do).

Annoyingly I still had to fill in a registration form, then verify this by email and now I have to wait to be notified of my login and password before I can fill in any claim form online.  This will apparently take up to 10 working days.

In the recent blurb sent from the revenue re the med 1 they stated that a pin number was sent last February 07 in order to allow us to claim online.  Even though I fished this out of our files (which probably not everyone would have kept) I still can't claim online for at least several days.

I don't see how this is more efficient than just filling in the med 1 and sending it in the post - in fact that's what I'm going to do rather than wait longer for a registration login etc.  

Why can't we just claim with the PPS number and the pin number issued ?  Such a waste of time.


----------



## ClubMan (18 Jan 2008)

Do you think that they should not verify your identify/address and run the risk of anybody with your _PPSN _and _PIN _logging in and meddling with your taxes?!?


----------



## Midsummer (18 Jan 2008)

Well if they managed to intercept my PIN there's nothing to stop them intercepting my new username etc. either !  

Besides there is nothing to gain from it besides pure sabotage...   I can understand the banks having as strict security - this is just a waste of resources.


----------



## ClubMan (19 Jan 2008)

Well part of the issue is that you need a _Reach Services _login to get to the _Revenue _online system. I suppose I can't argue with this being a certain waste of resources in the light of the recent _CAG _report on the issue...





Special Report 58: eGovernment Press Release 



Special Report Number 58: eGovernment


----------



## Sweet Pea (23 Jan 2008)

Have to disagree with you here I'm afraid . I received my ReachServices Pin at some stage last year. I registered for the PAYE Online immediately as it allows you to see your tax details online, claim for refuse charges, request a P21 balancing statement etc. So I was curious to see what details were held online for me etc. I know I am one of those people who is quite organised but I knew if I didn't register immediately, I'd forget all about it.

So if you'd registered back in Feb 2007, you'd be able to do your Med1 online now without delay. The advantage of doing it online versus snail mail is that I submitted my Med 1 details online last week. Revenue lodged the the money directly to my bank account 3 days later!

So I'd advise you go through the process of registering with ReachServices - it only takes a second and although you have to wait 10 days for the activation code, it's worth the wait in the long run. Do it now and you'll be all set for doing your Med1 in 2009!


----------



## ubiquitous (23 Jan 2008)

Most people find the PAYE/Reach service difficult to understand and use. 

Some people who work in the tax/accountancy sector (myself NOT included) have said that they suspect that Revenue have deliberately made this facility as obtuse as possible in order to ensure that the numbers using it are minimised.

The theory is that the Revenue fear that many people would indiscriminately claim allowances and reliefs to which they are not entitled, were they able to use the system, and that Revenue don't really have the resources to police and/or actively punish such misuse.


----------



## askU (23 Jan 2008)

I advised by customer services before that if you do not log on to reach services for a certain period that your account will be deactivated and you will have to reregister!


----------



## truthseeker (23 Jan 2008)

can someone tell me what document the PIN number is on - is it the P60? If it is I cant find it on either the one issued to me last year or this year - am I looking on the wrong document?


----------



## Berni (23 Jan 2008)

truthseeker said:


> can someone tell me what document the PIN number is on - is it the P60?


It should be on your statement of tax credits


----------



## truthseeker (23 Jan 2008)

does that document have a different name? (like p??)


----------



## ClubMan (23 Jan 2008)

It has _PAYE 1 _at the bottom of the page. It's called a _"PAYE notice of determination of tax credits and standard rate cut-off point"_.


----------



## ClubMan (23 Jan 2008)

ubiquitous said:


> Most people find the PAYE/Reach service difficult to understand and use.


The interface is certainly clunky in my opinion.


> Some people who work in the tax/accountancy sector (myself NOT included) have said that they suspect that Revenue have deliberately made this facility as obtuse as possible in order to ensure that the numbers using it are minimised.
> 
> The theory is that the Revenue fear that many people would indiscriminately claim allowances and reliefs to which they are not entitled, were they able to use the system, and that Revenue don't really have the resources to police and/or actively punish such misuse.


I realise that you don't hold this view but it sounds like a conspiracy theory too far to me. I would sooner suspect good old ineptitude, bureaucracy and maybe the involvement of an army of consultants for any usability problems with the system.


----------



## Towger (23 Jan 2008)

ubiquitous said:


> The theory is that the Revenue fear that many people would indiscriminately claim allowances and reliefs to which they are not entitled, were they able to use the system, and that Revenue don't really have the resources to police and/or actively punish such misuse.


 
That would make sense, I was told by someone in Revenue that there was no checks on allowances claimed on line.
They preferred if you phoned up to claim an allowance, as they could at least chat to the caller to make sure they understood the allowance and were allowed to claim it! Also if a allowance was claimed in writing, 'human' would have to process it, so it is looked out of the norm they could contact the person.


----------



## ubiquitous (23 Jan 2008)

ClubMan said:


> I realise that you don't hold this view but it sounds like a conspiracy theory too far to me. I would sooner suspect good old ineptitude, bureaucracy and maybe the involvement of an army of consultants for any usability problems with the system.



Indeed. Still, they got it (almost 100%) right with the ROS system for self-assessment. Its a bit disappointing that they seem to have made a hames of the PAYE system.


----------



## ClubMan (23 Jan 2008)

I assumed that the _PAYE _system was a cut down version of _ROS_. Is it very different in terms of look and feel etc.?


----------



## ubiquitous (23 Jan 2008)

A lot different.


----------



## Stifster (23 Jan 2008)

I got a letter from the Revenue recently telling me i was due a refund but it would be delayed until a return for 2001 was filed, the same day I got the refund under separate cover.

I lodged the return for 2001 ( I only qualified that year and had no income apart from my PAYE).

Yesterday I got the return back saying they couldn't process applications for tax refunds for prior to 2004..... Sometimes I think the Revenue is efficient...sometimes.

I also made my return online using ROS 2.5 years ago but haven't been able to since as the software was downloaded onto my PC in my old job...


----------



## truthseeker (23 Jan 2008)

ClubMan said:


> It has _PAYE 1 _at the bottom of the page. It's called a _"PAYE notice of determination of tax credits and standard rate cut-off point"_.


 
Thank you


----------



## galwegian44 (25 Jan 2008)

Folks,

One of the main advantages of registering and processing the MED 1 online is that the Revenue will process it a lot quicker. I'm doing this for the last 5 years now all at once but could only do the paper return for the first three years and then online for the last two.

I've already received the cheques for the past 2 years (online method) but still nothing for the snail mail claims.

All the best.


----------



## ClubMan (25 Jan 2008)

Yeah - my 2007 _MED1 _claim was processed and paid (to bank) within a week of doing it online.


----------



## Jimmy Mook (25 Jan 2008)

Apologies for going a bit off topic, i have not received my P60 for 2007 yet so I cant finish my Med1 form (there is a box you have to fill in for tax paid in the year), is there any way around this?


----------



## ClubMan (25 Jan 2008)

Your final payslip for 2007 should have the relevant cumulative tax paid figure that you need. You may also need the cumulative taxable pay figure from the payslip too?


----------



## Jimmy Mook (25 Jan 2008)

Thank you clubman


----------

